# Got bloodwork done



## M4A3 (May 31, 2011)

So, I just had bloodwork done to test my free Test and my total Test.

My results show that I am in the middle of the normal range for people within my age group, which I'm guessing, makes it highly doubtful my doctor will put me on TRT.

For those that are on TRT, how low did your test have to be for your doctor to consider you a candidate for TRT?

Thanks


----------



## 07bobber (May 31, 2011)

326 age 36, where do you live?

Sent from my Thunderbolt


----------



## vannesb (Jun 1, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> So, I just had bloodwork done to test my free Test and my total Test.
> 
> My results show that I am in the middle of the normal range for people within my age group, which I'm guessing, makes it highly doubtful my doctor will put me on TRT.
> 
> ...


400 at age 47 and I get 400mg per week! Also what is normal?  That is the question 400 is normal for a 47 year old but does not mean it is right!!! My brother just got on it last week!! He is 51 and his level 386


----------



## Hench (Jun 1, 2011)

If you want to be put on TRT, why not artificially lower your levels?


----------



## minimal (Jun 1, 2011)

Hench said:


> If you want to be put on TRT, why not artificially lower your levels?



how you do that


----------



## Hench (Jun 1, 2011)

minimal said:


> how you do that



Partially/fully shut yourself down via exogenous test, then get a bloodtest. Simples.


----------



## bobbyboy (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm 36 and my test is 313 (250-950). My doctor told me today that my test is fine. What a dick! I am currently seeking out private HRT. Sucks that insurance won't cover it but it's legal and they know what they are doing. I've heard some pretty good horror stories about doctors prescribing test with no AI's or HCG....doing monthly shots and so on.


----------



## independent (Jun 1, 2011)

bobbyboy said:


> I'm 36 and my test is 313 (250-950). My doctor told me today that my test is fine. What a dick! I am currently seeking out private HRT. Sucks that insurance won't cover it but it's legal and they know what they are doing. I've heard some pretty good horror stories about doctors prescribing test with no AI's or HCG....doing monthly shots and so on.



If you feel fine and dont suffer and symptoms dont do it.  If youre just trying to get on trt so you get test youre better of just cycling a couple times a year. What people dont understand about trt its a life long commitment and its something that should be thought out very carefully.


----------



## S_walker (Jun 1, 2011)

First time I got tested it was 325 and the next time I think 288. First doctor was a urologist. He gave me one shot and said to re-schedule 2 weeks later and report the affects. Obviosuly there were none, not sure the amount he gave me. Second doctor said I was too low and started me on TRT the same day... good luck man

I'm 38 now first time I think I was around 33 or so.

edit: last check I was close to 1100....


----------



## jus4u (Jun 1, 2011)

Soooo would you guys say at age 23 .....328 is bad for my test levels?


----------



## S_walker (Jun 1, 2011)

I would say your in the low normal range. my $.02 worth. I'm no doctor.

 At 23 you should be way higher than that!


----------



## independent (Jun 1, 2011)

jus4u said:


> Soooo would you guys say at age 23 .....328 is bad for my test levels?



The question is how do you feel?  Are you doing fine in the gym? Your body might function fine at that level. Everyone is different.


----------



## S_walker (Jun 1, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> If you feel fine and dont suffer and symptoms dont do it.  *If youre just trying to get on trt so you get test youre better of just cycling a couple times a year. What people dont understand about trt its a life long commitment and its something that should be thought out very carefully*.



^^^^
I would definitely listen to this advice!


----------



## bobbyboy (Jun 1, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> If you feel fine and dont suffer and symptoms dont do it. If youre just trying to get on trt so you get test youre better of just cycling a couple times a year. What people dont understand about trt its a life long commitment and its something that should be thought out very carefully.


 
That's the problem....I don't feel fine. I still look good, but feel worn the fuck out, libido is tanked, I haven't slept in 3 1/2 years, joints hurt, not able to cut weight like I use to, I'm tired all the time despite getting enough exercise and eating clean. I'm pretty much tired of being told that it's all just a part of getting older.....quality of life at 36 years should not be mediocre by any means. I’ll do what ever I have to do to feel the way I did when I was 20.

That being said, I know what you mean and I've given this a lot of though, I've read everything I could get my hands on, I've asked a lot of questions....spoken with a lot of people that are following a HRT protocol. Pretty much all of them are really happy and say they are feeling great.


----------



## independent (Jun 1, 2011)

bobbyboy said:


> That's the problem....I don't feel fine. I still look good, but feel worn the fuck out, libido is tanked, I haven't slept in 3 1/2 years, joints hurt, not able to cut weight like I use to, I'm tired all the time despite getting enough exercise and eating clean. I'm pretty much tired of being told that it's all just a part of getting older.....quality of life at 36 years should not be mediocre by any means. I’ll do what ever I have to do to feel the way I did when I was 20.



Im kinda the same way but not that bad. libido is good but it goes in waves. I have been with the same woman for 20 years so that could have something to do with it. Im 43 and would like a boost too but Im gonna be real cautious how I approach it.


----------



## bobbyboy (Jun 1, 2011)

jus4u said:


> Soooo would you guys say at age 23 .....328 is bad for my test levels?


 
All I can say is your test levels are no better than mine and I've got 13 years on you. I also feel like shit. My FSH, LH were low as well. My triglycerides and LDL were a bit high.


----------



## vannesb (Jun 1, 2011)

bobbyboy said:


> I'm 36 and my test is 313 (250-950). My doctor told me today that my test is fine. What a dick! I am currently seeking out private HRT. Sucks that insurance won't cover it but it's legal and they know what they are doing. I've heard some pretty good horror stories about doctors prescribing test with no AI's or HCG....doing monthly shots and so on.


 My insurance pays for every thing as an FYI.  It is getting more acceptable. You can go as far as getting Doctor to write letter and send to insurance to try to get them to cover if yours does not pay!


----------



## bobbyboy (Jun 1, 2011)

vannesb said:


> My insurance pays for every thing as an FYI. It is getting more acceptable. You can go as far as getting Doctor to write letter and send to insurance to try to get them to cover if yours does not pay!


 
My doctor looked at me today like I was out of my freaking mind when I mentioned HRT to him. I had him fill out a physical so I could fax into the clinic. My BP was little high and that was all he cared about, well that and he anal raped me with what I could swear felt like two fingers!! On a brighter note, he did say my prostate was as smoooooth as egg shells!


----------



## Glycomann (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't know anymore guys.  I've been an intermittent TRT guy the past couple three of years, which means I blast and cruise at low dose and take breaks of 1.5 to 6 months. My T is tanked but I go off for months and measure in the 100s and feel pretty much fine minus some clarity of thought and about 10-20 lbs of muscle.  I still train hard and work hard.  I'm going to the gym in a hour after working from 8am and going to do shoulders and legs then hit the heavy bag for 1/2 and hour.  I've been off for 6 weeks and my test in in the sitter for sure. Everybody gets tired no matter what treatment they are on. Just do your 10 or 20 week cycle and get off and rest. You'll be big again 4 weeks into the next stint.


----------



## 2tomlinson (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm not a physician, either, but this is a great thread, I think, because it goes to the heart of a problem that we will all ultimately face, if we haven't dealt with it already.  Is the medically accepted normal hormonal range actually "acceptable" in terms of our own health, libido and sense of well being?  Age 23 with 328 ng?  Wow, that's a tough one.  I went to my much respected GP two years ago (at age 57) and told him I was interested in HRT.  My blood work came back Testosterone Total at 328 ng/dl; Free Test at 101.  "Perfect," he said.  When I went to a MD who specializes in HRT, he said, "Bullshit, way too low, would you rather feel like your 60, or 35?"  Not a tough question for someone my age, so he put me on a schedule of injectable Test C, Nandrolone, DHEA, Armour thyroid and anastrozole (three tabs a week).  My Test now ranges between 800-1000 ng/dl and I truly can't remember feeling better in my life.  The change is simply remarkable, far beyond any possible placebo effect.  I wake-up psyched, and all I want to do is work, fuck and workout.  But I also realize I am now committed to HRT for the rest of my life.  No way around it.  Great for me because I'm almost sixty, and money is not a problem.  My main point being, it all depends on finding a forward-thinking, cutting edge MD.  My brother is 65, in terrible health because of Lymes disease, and his asshole MD absolutely refuses to prescribe HRT.  But at twenty-three?  It is a very tough call, man.  There are experts on this board who know far more about the subject than I -- far more, in fact, then 90% of licensed physicians.  Maybe they can help you.  But a test level under 400 ng really sucks, in my experience.


----------



## independent (Jun 1, 2011)

I cant wait to see what my levels are, should be interesting.


----------



## GMO (Jun 1, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> If you feel fine and dont suffer and symptoms dont do it. If youre just trying to get on trt so you get test youre better of just cycling a couple times a year. What people dont understand about trt its a life long commitment and its something that should be thought out very carefully.


 

x2


----------



## vannesb (Jun 1, 2011)

jus4u said:


> Soooo would you guys say at age 23 .....328 is bad for my test levels?



Not good!!! Should be twice that!


----------



## 2tomlinson (Jun 1, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> The question is how do you feel?  Are you doing fine in the gym? Your body might function fine at that level. Everyone is different.



Trouble with this theory is, our bodies and hormonal levels change so gradually over the years, we can only judge how we feel by how we felt last week, or last month, or sometimes last year (if we keep a log, or if our memory is unusually good.)  This is the standard comparison which we all employ.  As a buddy of mine new to HRT  told me after only his 2nd week injecting Test C, "I had no idea how shitty I felt until I started feeling good again."  He's a surgeon by the way, and it took me more than a year to convince him to try it.  It's true.  I spent my late 40s feeling "fine" working out 4-6 days a week, open water swimming, windsurfing.   In fact, I felt fucking miserable and didn't realize it.  Low energy, every joint ached, undependable hard-ons, descending self-esteem because fat was winning a battle that was impossible for me not to lose.  Nature and natural selection gradually abandon aging men and women so they can be eaten by jackals or displaced by younger breeding stock.  If I wasn't such an obsessive workout freak (like most of you) I'd have plopped my ass on the couch, watched football, and whined (and lied) about what a stud I was in my 20s.  Fuck that!


----------



## independent (Jun 1, 2011)

2tomlinson said:


> Trouble with this theory is, our bodies and hormonal levels change so gradually over the years, we can only judge how we feel by how we felt last week, or last month, or sometimes last year (if we keep a log, or if our memory is unusually good.)  This is the standard comparison which we all employ.  As a buddy of mine new to HRT  told me after only his 2nd week injecting Test C, "I had no idea how shitty I felt until I started feeling good again."  He's a surgeon by the way, and it took me more than a year to convince him to try it.  It's true.  I spent my late 40s feeling "fine" working out 4-6 days a week, open water swimming, windsurfing.   In fact, I felt fucking miserable and didn't realize it.  Low energy, every joint ached, undependable hard-ons, descending self-esteem because fat was winning a battle that was impossible for me not to lose.  Nature and natural selection gradually abandon aging men and women so they can be eaten by jackals or displaced by younger breeding stock.  If I wasn't such an obsessive workout freak (like most of you) I'd have plopped my ass on the couch, watched football, and whined (and lied) about what a stud I was in my 20s.  Fuck that!



Like I said everyone is different but you make a valid argument.


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 1, 2011)

Just saw my Endo today and she told me the last blood my pcp did showed my test levels at 1100. 

This what she said;
" Im going to retest you today and if your test levels come back this high, I'm going to have adjust your medicine (androgel) because that level is to high." And she added " i will be questioned if i don't adjust your medicine." 

Can you frigging believe this shit!

By the way I'm 45 and I've been on HRT for about 11 months.


----------



## jus4u (Jun 1, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> The question is how do you feel?  Are you doing fine in the gym? Your body might function fine at that level. Everyone is different.



I feel normal at the gym....generally have a fairly high sex drive....erections etc are normal however i think i've got some testicular shrinkage.  If you were to recommend something to help increase my levels....do you think hcg....5000iu....dosed at about 250iu every 4 days a good idea...well with aromasin or armidex....just so that i may reverse any shrinkage seen.  Oh also i think i have like not that large a volume of semen produced during ejaculation.

Thanks in advance everyone


----------



## jus4u (Jun 1, 2011)

jus4u said:


> I feel normal at the gym....generally have a fairly high sex drive....erections etc are normal however i think i've got some testicular shrinkage.  If you were to recommend something to help increase my levels....do you think hcg....5000iu....dosed at about 250iu every 4 days a good idea...well with aromasin or armidex....just so that i may reverse any shrinkage seen.  Oh also i think i have like not that large a volume of semen produced during ejaculation.
> 
> Thanks in advance everyone



edit: I dont know if this may be a facotr but i've taken Animal Test before....like two bottles...and Animal M-Stak.


----------



## independent (Jun 1, 2011)

jus4u said:


> I feel normal at the gym....generally have a fairly high sex drive....erections etc are normal however i think i've got some testicular shrinkage.  If you were to recommend something to help increase my levels....do you think hcg....5000iu....dosed at about 250iu every 4 days a good idea...well with aromasin or armidex....just so that i may reverse any shrinkage seen.  Oh also i think i have like not that large a volume of semen produced during ejaculation.
> 
> Thanks in advance everyone



find a good doctor.


----------



## jus4u (Jun 1, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> find a good doctor.



I'll have the test repeated first and then i'll take the results to a doctor  

Thanks again


----------



## GMC1 (Jun 1, 2011)

Here's my $.02 on TRT.

One of the greatest decisions I've made in a long time, I'm 55 yrs old and work as a contractor in Iraq with the US Army. Two years ago I felt tired all the time. Physical activity that used to be second nature became almost impossible to complete. My mental sharpness and decision making became almost foggy, but my libido was ok. I just attributed this to getting older, but had seroius thought of retiring as I could no longer keep up with my team. (I'm security for a traveling base closure team). I saw an ad about low T and the symtoms were what I had. Decided to see my Dr.- Blood work came back : Total Test 185 ng/dl  Range 200 - 900
Free Test 2.6, Estradiol 39pg/ml range 7.6 - 42.6.
My Dr wouldn't do anything as his thinking is my levels are where they should be for a 55 y old. Bullshit!!!!! 
I found a clinic, sent the blood work in and within a couple of days was on 300mg / week of test c and 150mg/ w of deca + Adex and HCG.

That was a little over a year ago and I feel better today than i have in 25 years. My test levels are in the mid 1100s, Estradiol is 18 and I really feel great at this range. I have blood work done every 90 days and have committed to being on TRT for life. But I Chose quality of life rather than just quanity

 I went from 6' 251 LBs @ 35% bf to 6' 204 @ 10% wtih abundant energy and restored confidence in my abilities and my wife of 16 years is loving it. and I Fukkin look good for a 55 year old.
I am now retiring and going back home next week on my on terms knowing I can still perform my job as well as anyone. Amen


----------



## bobbyboy (Jun 2, 2011)

GMC1 said:


> Here's my $.02 on TRT.
> 
> One of the greatest decisions I've made in a long time, I'm 55 yrs old and work as a contractor in Iraq with the US Army. Two years ago I felt tired all the time. Physical activity that used to be second nature became almost impossible to complete. My mental sharpness and decision making became almost foggy, but my libido was ok. I just attributed this to getting older, but had seroius thought of retiring as I could no longer keep up with my team. (I'm security for a traveling base closure team). I saw an ad about low T and the symtoms were what I had. Decided to see my Dr.- Blood work came back : Total Test 185 ng/dl Range 200 - 900
> Free Test 2.6, Estradiol 39pg/ml range 7.6 - 42.6.
> ...


 
Nice!! Good for you man. I'm getting ready to start HRT so it's always nice to hear people talk about how much better they feel.


----------



## Mr.BIG (Jun 2, 2011)

bobby, check your PM's


----------



## bobbyboy (Jun 2, 2011)

Mr.BIG said:


> bobby, check your PM's


 

Thanks BIG.


----------



## Mr.BIG (Jun 2, 2011)

bobbyboy said:


> Thanks BIG.


 
No problem, hope you find what you are in need of, he will help you in anyway he can, if he's busy when you call, just leave a number to have him call you back, don't accept anyone else!


----------



## NJRiot (Jun 2, 2011)

gmc good shit my man!  good for you bro!  good post!


----------



## GMC1 (Jun 2, 2011)

NJRiot said:


> gmc good shit my man!  good for you bro!  good post!



Thanks bro....I'm loving life again...


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 6, 2011)

At 24, mine was at 391 (Testing range 280-800) After doing a few cycles now and feeling better then I have, I'm considering after I have children to do my own TRT. I would just watch it myself and not worry about a doctor, I feel most doctors are complete idiots and I can find most all info I need right here.


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 6, 2011)

You could always go that route but make sure you get regular blood tests. Of like a cholesterol panel and cbc to make sure your hemocrit levels are not to high. If you can get legit hrt it would make things easier. But to each his own

Just my 2 cents

Keith 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------

